# Ho.... Lee..... Crap……i’m a great grandad!!!!!



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2019)

It's a boy!!!


Happened three hours ago










My grandson looks proud







I know I am







OK, OK, I'm not so great



But that kid is


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2019)

Precious little guy and family.   Congrats, Grampy!    My best wishes to the new parents.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 20, 2019)

Congrats, Gary!  Cute little bundle.  :glitter-heart:


----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2019)

*WoW! What Wonderful News! 
**...and what a handsome baby he is!!! *


----------



## Wren (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family !


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 20, 2019)

Wonderful news, Gary. Congratulations to everyone on this happy day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy news, Gary!  Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations Gary.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations Gary!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations!  Was he born on the 19th or the 20th?  Just asking because my son was born today 43 years ago.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 20, 2019)

Whoa!!!  What a precious bundle!! 

He looks like you Gary!  What is he gonna call you...what's your Great Grandparent name?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2019)

So happy for you,  and all of your family.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks, everbody



Ronni said:


> What is he gonna call you...what's your Great Grandparent name?



If they follow after my 18 grans, it’ll be PaPa O’



One Easter several gathered at our place
Hunting Easter eggs in the front yard tundra of the 100 year old house I was refurbing

We’re quite the multicultural clan  
It was like the gathering of a toddler’s United Nations 

This one tended to follow me wherever I went






Almost stepped on her several times
Turn around, look down, there she was
So, I’d pick her up, remove the pneumatic staple gun from her gooey fingers
And squeeze the crap outa her

Quite the ball player now
Getting a college scholarship due to her ball handling ability 

Her Brother, Marky, is the new dad

The little guy in the yellow is headin’ to Afghanistan


Time


sheeeesh


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

Awwww.... how ultra special. You very lucky man. That’s priceless


----------



## twinkles (Apr 20, 2019)

congratulations   gary----that cutie will fit nicely in your easter basket


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations Gary to you and the proud parents, great photos, the baby is precious! :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations, Gary!  He is such a cutie!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2019)

Gary what wonderful news! Happy for you. He looks like you, I think!


----------



## Pam (Apr 20, 2019)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2019)

:applause2:               Congrats


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi Gary,thanks for sharing photo with us,congrats on the latest addition to your family Sue


----------



## Leann (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful baby. Congratulations!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks again, everbody


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Congratulations Papa O'....He's a handsome feller....

Gotta Love them babies..........


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2019)

Good for you Gary...Congrats...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 21, 2019)

What a sweet little baby. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks again, guys

I'm standing by for birth weight

I think everbod down there is still exhausted


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2019)

Congratulations on your Beautiful greatgrandchild. I would just want to kiss him all up!:love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Congratulations on your Beautiful greatgrandchild. I would just want to kiss him all up!:love_heart:



Oh yeah, that's gonna happen

They're a couple thousand miles south, but will be heading up this way come summer

Those cheeks are gonna be mine

they should be about this size by then;


----------



## DaveA (Apr 23, 2019)

Congratulation, Gary. A cute little one. 

Actually, they're all cute and the changes in the first months and years are rapid.  By 3 or 4 they get to remember who we are and don't look at us as strangers.  We saw 4 out of our 8 yesterday,along with a 2 yr. old cousin of one of ours.  The 4 year old knows us right away but the two and three year olds take a little bit of time before they remember who we are.  And these are kids that we see 4 or 5 times a year!!  But I can see it in their eyes, when we first arrive - -who are these people? LOL  I'd like to think that they know me right away but I know that they don't and it takes awhile.

One asset that's now available, for families that are distant, is the Facetime on the computer.  That's priceless for some folks and children.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Congratulations Gary..cute boy there~


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2019)

DaveA said:


> By 3 or 4 they get to remember who we are and don't look at us as strangers.



So true

Heh, wunna my grands would cry evertime I came into the room

Here she is making a grand entry into our room at the Holiday Inn







Rather orangutan like

And happy

‘til she saw the likes of me

Bust out cryin’ ever time I came into vision


Even at the cabin
Loved her Gramma O’












Me? Not so much  


Until she got older
Now we’re buds







And that’s good

‘cause folks say we look alike


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 1, 2020)

Well, we have yet to see our great grand babies

Our 2nd one, Saul, is now 5 months and in Colorado (his Dad is in the Army)

Latest pic;
(looks like what his reaction will be when he finally gets a load of me)







Oh well, the others got used to me....sorta


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2020)

I hope you get to see them real soon. At first I didn't get to see my grand kids very often. Son in law is in the military also. 
I hope mine stay put in DC at least until I kick the bucket.  I  did like Oregon when he was stationed out there but the kids never really got to know us. Two road trips out there almost did me in. but it sure was pretty.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 2, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

That gorgeous little gal is the spitting image of her grandad..... how can something be  so beautiful, and look like Grizzly Adams ?


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 2, 2020)

What a gorgeous baby! Congratulations!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2020)

He remind me of you too! ♥


----------



## Pecos (Mar 2, 2020)

Congratulations that is a cute baby!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 2, 2020)

Sweet - Congrats, Gary!


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats, Gary!


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Congrats there @Gary O'


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2020)

What a little cutie. Best of blessings with him and all of your family.


----------



## old medic (Mar 4, 2020)

CONGRADS....


----------



## Lee (Mar 4, 2020)

A nice looking family you have Gary, hopefully you will see them soon.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 4, 2020)

First great gramnpa  I have seen gush like that.....   It looks good on you.....enjoy


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey, I'm not usually much in the gushing dept, but tiny people pretty much slay me
They're little knowledge sponges
We've got one runnin' around here from next door
It's all I can do to not squeeze the dickens outa him


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Hey, I'm not usually much in the gushing dept, but tiny people pretty much slay me
> They're little knowledge sponges
> We've got one runnin' around here from next door
> It's all I can do to not squeeze the dickens outa him


  I have the same feelings here, those eyes popping wide open in joy at most everything. 
  All those questions......


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> All those questions


Gotta love it

Odd thing, me
When a small being, I had no questions...none
Zero in the inquisitive dept
Like* 'huh, so that's how that works' *kinda thought process
Even Santy didn't phase me

I jus' mostly surmised
*'Santy shmanty...there's a huge pile of candy canes over there'*


I was a model child in the *'seen but not heard' *arena
Matter of fact, many a time I wasn't even known to be a family member
*'And, what's yer name, little boy?'
'Dad, it's me, Gary'*

That worked much to my advantage during my preteen years


Decades later, my folks marveled at how much trouble I could get into
Quiet isn't necessarily a good thing

But, yeah, those little inquisitive beings slay me
I mostly kinda scare the crap outa them
And run from me when they can

Not sure why




Some aren't so lucky

Some have come to regard me as Santy

I'm good with that


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 4, 2020)

No doubt about it, those  little ones bring life to the old ones. Great for what ails you.


----------

